
Onion is now a Reserved tld - muhpirat
https://www.iana.org/assignments/special-use-domain-names/special-use-domain-names.xhtml
======
rakoo
Just because the title doesn't make it clear, .onion is reserved for Tor
usage, as is the case today; it's not been reserved for something else. There
even is an RFC for that ([https://datatracker.ietf.org/doc/draft-ietf-dnsop-
onion-tld/...](https://datatracker.ietf.org/doc/draft-ietf-dnsop-onion-
tld/?include_text=1))

